# rental prices - gold coast



## marlee127 (Jul 29, 2012)

Im planning on moving to the goldcoast next year in QLD and i was wondering if anyone had information on the cost of living? average pay of hospitality jobs like waitressing? or average rent of a 1 or 2 bedroom apt? average regular daily costs like groceriess?

i have been reading websites that give me such a big range of things idk what to think so i decided to write on a forum to hear opinions from real ppl! or if you have good sources with this info id appreciate it


----------

